# Xorg issue, then Intel Gen III GPU Issue



## dcbdbis (Feb 8, 2014)

Good afternoon all,

I am about to port about 12 laptops to FreeBSD for a small municipality. Some of these laptops have Intel Gen III GPU's in them (Asus A550CA to be specific). I have one said laptop in my possesion on my desk.

*Issue #1:* I cannot get FreeBSD, PC-BSD, nor GhostBSD to recognize this card. My target OS is FreeBSD. I had installed the others to this test laptop for use as a "guinea pig" to see if I could get the Intel driver to operate. No luck at all. This chipset always comes up in VESA mode....which is not suitable for a laptop because of it's extreme slowness. Also the laptop don't have "classic" VESA resolutions, which means the screen constantly shifts position depending upon where your mouse is. I need to resolve this issue before I deploy. My customer will not accept this at all.

I also have read that Intel and FreeBSD aren't friends becasue Intel doesn't want to play "nice".

I would sincerely appreciate assistance resolving this issue.



*Issue #2:* When exiting the DE, X hangs, and hangs hard core, and takes the keyboard with it. This forces me to toggle the power button to start a clean shutdown. This behavior spans across XFCE, MATE, and also spans across different login DM's as well.

Reading through the forums as I have...it is clear I am not alone with this issue.....But I also see that there is not a soverign remedy for the "X" hanging problem that appears to be fairly widespread. Having tried several posted resolutions, I have had no success resolving this issue.

Once again I would appreciate some assistance resolving this issue.

What is confusing me is that the xf86-video-intel is installed. However if I am reading right...this may not be for my Intel GenIII chipset.

*Edit:* _Without the proper driver I cannot increase nor decrease the backlight of the laptop either_.



The FreeBSD community has been generous with me in resolving other issues, and I am appreciative.....I am hoping that once again I can be pointed to a how-to I am unaware of, or a post I didn't find in my own searching....


Sincerly and respectfully,


Dave


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 8, 2014)

For the first issue, please post your xorg.conf, and put var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://www.pastebin.com or somewhere else it can be seen.

The "play nice" comment sounds like propaganda.  Where did you hear it?

The second issue is not really an issue, just a function of the console code not supporting KMS yet.  Newcons fixes it, and no I don't know when it will be MFCed to 10-STABLE.


----------



## dcbdbis (Feb 8, 2014)

Dr. wblock,

Thank you for your reply. I appreciate it.

I will peruse the Xorg.0.log and see what I can find out and possibly resolve myself before I post it. Perhaps I can glean something I can fix on my end. If I am successful, I will post back here what the resolve was...or post the log file to some location and ask for additional help.

On "play nice"...that is a comment from me personally. As a person migrating from Arch Linux to FreeBSD, and bringing his clients with him....from CentOS....It is only a casual observation that I have made porting that Intel support is a real road block. In reading posts on other sites, I got the feeling that Intel doesn't care. On reading on the FreeBSD site, I read where "...a person should be happy with VESA and be content..." So the play nice comment stemmed from my own observations and experiences while I struggled to resolve the issue myself. Certainly, no flames were intended, and there is certainly no attempt nor any desire to ruffle feathers.

Now I have at least one answer......and I thank you for that....That KMS is required for Intel drivers to function, and it is an issue with integrating KMS with the console code. This tells me that the Intel driver cannot be made to operate under FreeBSD....yet...but that it is coming. That is truly great news!


Sincerly and respectfully,

Dave


----------



## worldi (Feb 8, 2014)

Intel's HD Graphics 4000 (as found on Ivy Bridge CPUs like the i5-3337U) should work fine with X.Org if you enable KMS support [0].


[0] See "Installing KMS Ports" in the wiki.


----------



## dcbdbis (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello worldi,

COOL! I've just reinstalled FreeBSD over the other text OS's.....and I'm just now seting it all back up.

I'll give it a shot by following the wiki......and then get bacl to you!

Thank You!


Sincerly,

Dave


----------

